# In need of lovebird advice :)



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I have recently bought a pair of lovebirds. (bought on the 19th October) So far we are doing OK but theres a few unanswered questions I have:
1. How can I tell when my lovebirds wings & nails need clipping? (This is my first time having pet birds so I will take them to the vets to be clipped.) 
2. Is it possible to tell when a lovebird is gravid?
3.Does it cost for their wings and nails to be clipped? If so approximatley how much?
4. Can lovebirds eat peanuts?

If you reply, don't worry, you don't have to answer _all_ of my questions. Answers for any would be helpful enough! 

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Why would you want to clip it's wings?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Why would you want to clip it's wings?


Well I got told that they need clipping/trimming for flight reasons.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The only reason to clip wings is to stop them flying. That's what birds do, if people don't like that they should get a rabbit


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

pheebus said:


> I have recently bought a pair of lovebirds. (bought on the 19th October) So far we are doing OK but theres a few unanswered questions I have:
> 1. How can I tell when my lovebirds wings & nails need clipping? (This is my first time having pet birds so I will take them to the vets to be clipped.)
> 2. Is it possible to tell when a lovebird is gravid?
> 3.Does it cost for their wings and nails to be clipped? If so approximatley how much?
> ...


1 If you use natural branches in different diameters nails shouldn't need clipping
2 If it's gravid it will lay an egg
3 Everything at a vet costs. No idea how much, never had either done
4 Yes they can, unsalted and in moderation. You also need to be carefull of fungus on them.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> 1 If you use natural branches in different diameters nails shouldn't need clipping
> 2 If it's gravid it will lay an egg
> 3 Everything at a vet costs. No idea how much, never had either done
> 4 Yes they can, unsalted and in moderation. You also need to be carefull of fungus on them.


Thanks! :thumbup:
I probably wont be getting their wings clipped now, but if I do happen to notice that their nails are long, should I take them to the vets to be clipped or should I just leave a few more natural branches in the cage first and see how they go? I shoudln't think it will be a problem but you never know. 
Thanks again!


----------

